# Effacer un fichier sur un disque dur externe



## Mythe Errant (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour!

Comment effacer  un fichier sur mon disque dur externe MyBook WD? En effet, j'ai mis un fichier dans la corbeille mais je vois que malgré cela je n'ai pas libérer d'espace de stockage. Pourquoi?
biensur je pourrais formater le disque dur via "utilitaire de disque dur" mais je ne veux pas tout effacer!

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Novembre 2009)

tantq ue la corbeille n'est pas vidée le fichier occupe toujours un certain espace sur ton disque externe. c'est normal  A oui la poubelle du mac est symbolique elle represente plusieurs poubelles... Donc ton fichier est toujours sur ton DD externe mais dans (sa propre poubelle)  Je sais pas si je suis très clair ... 

En plus simple mettre ton fichier de ton DD externe à la poubelle ne le mets pas de ton disque dur externe dans la poubelle du mac...


----------



## jolicrasseux (9 Novembre 2009)

Ou alors, vider la corbeille tant que le disque externe est connecté ! C'est tout.
C'est valable pour les APNs et les clés USB.


----------



## ceslinstinct (9 Novembre 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tantq ue la corbeille n'est pas vidée le fichier occupe toujours un certain espace sur ton disque externe. c'est normal  A oui la poubelle du mac est symbolique elle represente plusieurs poubelles... Donc ton fichier est toujours sur ton DD externe mais dans (sa propre poubelle)  Je sais pas si je suis très clair ...


Bonjour

Très clair.

La corbeille du Dock ne fait rien d'autre que d'aller vider les corbeilles sur demande (puisqu'un dépôt sur elle n'est rien d'autre qu'un avertissement du contenu a éliminer) sauf pour les volumes où elle les quittes (sans les démonter, sauf les clés USB) on peut toujours les remonter par un programme sauf si on quitte par coupure de l'alimentation en courant électrique.

@+


----------

